# CPC, CPMA, RCC Looking for full time work.



## jmcpolin (May 30, 2013)

Looking for full time work over 16 years experience in multi-specialty.  Certifed for 10 years.
Willing to relocate.


----------



## cordelia (Jun 1, 2013)

As someone who lives in Utah, I can say that you need to look for a remote or relocate, there is NOTHING here! Good luck

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## jmcpolin (Jun 4, 2013)

I know for a state that has AAPC headquarters here, there really are no jobs.


----------

